# 7027262 Carburetor on EBay



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

All,

I have been looking for one of these, but the date code is too late for my car. If anyone else is looking, maybe it will work for you. 

1967 Pontiac 7027262 GTO 400 428 Firebird Rochester Quadrajet Carburetor 67 | eBay


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Damn, just what I am looking for but I don't use Ebay because of Paypal.


----------

